# Logo Designer Contest Voting



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

*300 Club Logo Voting*​
*Pick your favorite logo for the 300 Club. You do not have to be a member to vote.*

Design #1 by Hrawk00.00%Design #2 by AaronC37.14%Design # 3 by One Shot00.00%Design #4 by e~shot24.76%Design #5 by Hrawk37.14%Design #6 by TaffeyCat24.76%Design #7 by Hrawk1023.81%Design #8 by Jakerock12.38%Design #9 by e~shot2150.00%


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are the entries.

Design #1 by Hrawk















Design #2 by AaronC









Design #3 by One Shot









Design #4 by e~shot









Design #5 by Hrawk





















Design #6 by Taffey Cat















Design #7 by Hrawk









Design # 8 by Jakerock









Design #9 by e~shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Oops, forgot a cutoff date for voting. Midnight GMT December 21, 2012.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My vote is in. Thanks Henry.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Oops, forgot a cutoff date for voting. Midnight GMT December 21, 2012.


Naturally, because that's the cut off date for all voting









Can't wait! I need something to pretty up my sig block..










Lgd


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations to e~shot and thanks to all who voted. Voting is now closed.


----------

